# seed storage



## oldfogey8 (Nov 30, 2014)

i have a couple of seeds i bought, jeez, i guess almost 2 years ago. i also scored some of the buckeye purple seeds from firestax on thanksgiving. i let my medical marijuana recommendation lapse and would probably be unable to get a hardship grow permit anyway. i think i am going to need to lay low as far as growing goes for some time. not sure how long but maybe up to a year. what is the best way to store these seeds to preserve them?

i read the sticky (http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57545&highlight=seed+storage) but i am hesitant to dry the seeds out too much and i don't think i will need to store them for my childrens grandchildren. 

i am thinking of putting them in a bag with a silica gel pack or two and seal-a-mealing them...

thx,
 of8


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 30, 2014)

I store all of my beans in little baggies with a grain or 2 of rice. The bagged seed gets put in to a small cardboard box and is left on the bottom shelf of the fridge. I've never had a problem with germination using this method.

Good luck OF8. Hope ya get to grow them sooner rather than later.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 30, 2014)

thx, am. i am hoping in the spring i will get started back up. my big fear is that some of my sons friends may be on to my little hobby. they claim that nobody knows but i would have been suspicious of my buddies never having to buy weed and the fact that one room is occasionally locked but noisy. i am thinking i might try to throw them off by growing normal plants in my tent for a while. i have been wanting to force my poinsettia plants to flower for a couple of years now(i have two poinsettias that are more than a decade old) and i have some christmas cactus that i would like to see what i can get them to do with 12/12 lighting as well. 

btw - took me forever to get the aluminum monster moniker. it took watching some always sunny on dvd for me to recall. great show. great moniker.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 1, 2014)

Better safe than sorry OF8. 

I love watching "It's Always Sunny". It's one of my favorite shows!


----------

